# Winchester High on the Hog



## Rockin Rooster (Apr 21, 2007)

Lotta Bull GC
ABS BBQ Team (formaly known as Music City Pig Pals) RGC
I wasn't cooking there but decided to stop down there and enjoy the festivities.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Apr 22, 2007)

Let me guess, you forgot your camera?


----------



## Rockin Rooster (Apr 22, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Let me guess, you forgot your camera?


 [smilie=puppydogeyes.gif] Please forgive me.  [smilie=puppydogeyes.gif]


----------

